# Kiosk Electrical Panel



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Gronic said:


> Does anyone know if there are any exceptions to the working clearance requirements for panels installed in mall type kiosks.
> 
> The kiosk is proposed to be under the counter.


 

(The kiosk is proposed to be under the counter) ? :001_huh:


Do you mean the panel will be under the counter ?


----------



## Gronic (Jul 17, 2012)

Ha! Yup! Oops!

Sitnkin tpyo's!!!

:whistling2:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Any chance this kiosk is a pre assembled and listed unit?


----------



## Gronic (Jul 17, 2012)

Not a chance


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I did some Dippin Dots kiosks, and they needed a UL field evaluation at 15k each. The reason was purely because of the little panel mounted under the counter. B


----------



## Gronic (Jul 17, 2012)

It seems that something like this would have been specifically addressed in the 500's by now.


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

Hinge the counter so it folds up flat to give you your 6.5'


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Gronic said:


> Ha! Yup! Oops!
> 
> Sitnkin tpyo's!!!
> 
> :whistling2:


If you could supply more info.

Where is it to be fed from? Will it be fed from overhead with a drop cord, or from a floor outlet ?

Is it a temporary set-up?

What will the load be?

ETC.

Just trying to get a mental picture!


----------



## Gronic (Jul 17, 2012)

Permanent feed from underneath via a Distribution Panel. Small 30A with a couple breakers.

I like the hinge idea, not sure we would get the width, though.


----------



## Gronic (Jul 17, 2012)

Just wanting to make sure I wasn't missing something.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

why mount a panel. Just run a couple of circuits to it.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

mbednarik said:


> why mount a panel. Just run a couple of circuits to it.


Because they're built that way in the factory.


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

As far as I'm concerned, the countertop is the 'ceiling.' IMO, it's just fine as it is. It's not like they're ever going to run circuits to the 'attic.'


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Ask the inspector.


----------



## Gronic (Jul 17, 2012)

thanks for all the input. Probably gonna have them scratch the panel.


----------

